# Prank Call



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Hot 30 prank call Kate Middleton's hospital

Australian radio station prank call the hospital that Kate Middleton's in, pretending to be the queen, and they actually gave her information  personally I don't think the radio station should have been prank calling but I'm shocked that the nurse would give away information so freely!  Apparently there's an enquiry into it now but still!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I heard about this on the radio.Bloody sick if you ask me.
I fear nothing was learnt after Diana's death.*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

It was a pathetic prank...they should mind their own business.

I kinda feel sorry for the nurse though. Ive been on the receiving end of pushy relatives before and they are a right pain...
'Im phoning to find out how Mr H is?'
'oh, he's fine.Had a comfortable night'
'yes, but how is he?'
'well, I cant tell you any medical details Im afraid as you could be anyone. Im sure you understand.'
'but Im his daughter, I want to know how he is!!'
' well then, I will phone you back and tell you.'
'but you dont have my number!'
'well, could you come and visit him?':yesnod:
'no, I live in Wales!':incazzato:
'ooooookay, could you liase with another relative I can talk to?'
'no, I dont get on with anybody else in the family!':mad5:
*sigh*'Im sorry then...I dont see how I can help you.':sosp:
'This isnt good enough!!Im making a complaint!!!':cursing::cursing:
'well, please feel free to do so!'rrr:
*puts phone down and bangs head on desk*
:mad2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> It was a pathetic prank...they should mind their own business.
> 
> I kinda feel sorry for the nurse though. Ive been on the receiving end of pushy relatives before and they are a right pain...
> 'Im phoning to find out how Mr H is?'
> ...


Yep....had fair few of those .


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

I just hope the nurse doesn't get fired yeah it may of been stupid for her to divulge any information but I really would hate to see someone lose their job over a stupid 'prank'


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

disgusting behaviour by radio dj's. i hope the royal family sue them. 
i also hope nothing happens to the nurse, she must b feeling so guilty about this. 
and atleast it sounds like kate is getting better.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it was a pretty pointless thing to do, but then I don`t get the point of prank calls our local radio station makes them and I just switch off just don`t find them funny at all. Maybe I`m lacking in humour in my old age!!


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

my elderly mother went missing from her home(she was blue lighted and no one phoned us) and the hospital wouldnt tell us if she was there????it was like aliens had taken her.
but pranksters can find personal information about the queen to be??????
there is something wrong somewhere.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I think its disgusting tbh! Why can't they just leave her alone to get better? Why do they have to waste time prank calling the hospital, and risking someones job, just for information/a 'laugh'?

Pathetic!!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Kirkland said:


> I just hope the nurse doesn't get fired yeah it may of been stupid for her to divulge any information but I really would hate to see someone lose their job over a stupid 'prank'


I agree with that. The nurse on duty was probably passed the call and told it was the queen on the other end, so she would naturally be as obliging as possible.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> I agree with that. The nurse on duty was probably passed the call and told it was the queen on the other end, so she would naturally be as obliging as possible.


Never thought about that! The person who spoke to her first probably did just pass it on saying it was the queen and you'd have to be really brave to question that


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The media is obsessed with this today. Apparently, I'm the only one that found it mildly amusing. lol The nurse should've verified who the caller was. The positive thing about the prank call is it reveals a lapse in security. The nurse couldn't even tell where the call originated from? Do they have caller ID? lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Some have no humour. No one was hurt, pranks are part of daily radio life, as they said they werent even expecting to get passed the first bit, im surprised the accents didnt give it away, lol. If anyones to be blasted its the hospital for being so naive and handing out info to someone without verifying ID, and as was also said, as if the queen would call the hospital.


*awaits attacks


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

I think the DJ's/Radio station should be sued for impersonating The Queen and Charlie and giving out info live on air they had no right to do so. 
But I also think the hospital staff need some training in how to handle guests such as royalty or famous people. Normally the hospital nominates one person to pass on ALL information to the family. If they phone the hospital for information, they have a special number (the nominated persons number) to call, which stops prank calls and the media getting information! It is standard practice with such guests!


----------



## Davejc1 (Nov 23, 2012)

No dog lover, I did too.....lets put this into perspective.....it was the hospital that got prankster....sod all too do with Kate. The best parallel I can think of is if Victoria beckham was in, some one could phone up pretending to be David. 
It's down to the distinctive voice and the fact that the presence of the patient gives the gag credibility......Kate wasn't hurt by it " oh leave her get better, it's such a shame, this should never have happened blah blah blah" do you think it upset her? You think she found out?
Sorry, rant over


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Royal or not, no-one should have their private medical issues released live on a radio station! Its disgusting! 
Anyone that has been in hospital I am sure would agree that they would not like their condition aired by Prank Calling DJ's on a radio station, FOR FUN! Imagine if it was sad news!


----------



## Davejc1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hardly details, we know why she is in. Yes, the nurse is in the wrong, but she's just been handed a phone and told the Queen is on the line....sleeping, resting, wretching and had some fluids......not exactly classified information, we could have guessed all that......
I think it would have been a lot worse had they actually got through to Kate.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well the good news is, she is out of hospital. *


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

When a relative of mine was in hospital, we had a password when we rang. It was only known to our family. It worked, very simple to instigate and secure. I'm surprised the hospital haven't got something like that in place already. 

Glad she's out though.


----------



## Davejc1 (Nov 23, 2012)

8tan...that's a simple solution to the problem...my best mate has the same system in place at his daughters school. I turned up one day to pick her up. She came running over to with a big love (she's 7). The school had never seen me before I gave the password, THE PHONED HIM UP TO CONFIRM. All sorted.
As far as Kate is concerned (finally) Charles was interviewed and said he was looking or ward to being grand father and " I expect you think I'm a radio show do you?" Nice to see the sense of humour.......


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

I dont think they were being malicious in anyway. Everyone is excited by the royal baby. No serious information was given, i agree they should respect her privacy but i don't see any harm has been done. 

If i was Kate i would be more upset by the hoards of photographers sat outside the hospital than a prank call.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

the receptionist that took the call has been found dead...


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> the receptionist that took the call has been found dead...


I just read that.

Poor woman.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I just heard on the radio she has apparently committed suicide, how sad it went that far


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

rcmadd said:


> the receptionist that took the call has been found dead...


I don't believe for one minute the two stories are related...if they are then the woman was desperately in need of help anyway...and not because somebody was nosey about the condition of some so called celebrity.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

How sad for this poor woman loosing her life.

All because they made so much fuss about her bloody morning sickness!!!

Charles even laughed it off last night but William has really become very stuck up about her now and everything has to be taken seriously IMHO.

This poor woman took her life because of a joke. Anyone else and it would have been shrugged off!!!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Doesn't seem so funny now does it?

I guess I haven't got a sense of humour, because I don't see anything funny in a "prank" that results in someone's job being put at risk, in that person being pushed into the media spotlight against their will, or that intereferes with the right to privacy that anyone admitted to hospital has, whether they are the most famous woman in the UK or not.

The poor nurse may very well have been already mentally unstable, but I couldn't live with myself if I knew I'd pushed her over the edge.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

poohdog said:


> I don't believe for one minute the two stories are related...if they are then the woman was desperately in need of help anyway...and not because somebody was nosey about the condition of some so called celebrity.


She may have been depressed but by all accounts William and Kate were furious at the hospital for letting them get through, she may of been going through hell these past days and facing the sack.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Good enough reason to have a news blackout about the whole pregnacy..

To all those who buy the gossip mags and listen to this tripe being passed off at news this is the cost of your entertainment....


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

dorrit said:


> Good enough reason to have a news blackout about the whole pregnacy..
> 
> To all those who buy the gossip mags and listen to this tripe being passed off at news this is the cost of your entertainment....


That would be nice. But after you see the production of their wedding and everything they do then I highly doubt it.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just heard it on the Radio...so sad.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Very very tragic


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

According to the BBC website she wasn't facing any disciplinary action, and she wasn't the person who divulged information about Kate's pregnancy to the Australian DJ's. It also doesn't say that she committed suicide for certain, just that she's been found dead. Very sad all round.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> How sad for this poor woman loosing her life.
> 
> All because they made so much fuss about her bloody morning sickness!!!
> 
> ...


I have literally just heard and am shocked!

They are all stuck up their own backsides if you ask me! So is she that up her own @rse that she couldnt see it was just a prank! Jesus shes up the stick got a bit of morning sickness not on deaths fookin door!
I must say she looked alright coming out of hospital, i expected her to look like a bag of shite like ant 'normal' person with morning sickness...considering she has 'severe' morning sickness you wouldnt tell!

Imho the royals should be ashamed that they made such a fuss about something so bloody pathetic!


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I have literally just heard and am shocked!
> 
> They are all stuck up their own backsides if you ask me! So is she that up her own @rse that she couldnt see it was just a prank! Jesus shes up the stick got a bit of morning sickness not on deaths fookin door!
> I must say she looked alright coming out of hospital, i expected her to look like a bag of shite like ant 'normal' person with morning sickness...considering she has 'severe' morning sickness you wouldnt tell!
> ...


But did they make a fuss?

All i saw in the news (and it hasnt been much as i have been otherwise engaged) is that the papers were going on about it, how it was a breach in security etc.

They are saying in the daily fail (admittedly its the daily fail) that the royals didnt complain.

I feel sorry for the woman's family. It must be awful knowing this is all because of a stupid prank. Even though she wasnt being disciplined (quite rightly), she obviously felt awful about it.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> But did they make a fuss?
> 
> All i saw in the news (and it hasnt been much as i have been otherwise engaged) is that the papers were going on about it, how it was a breach in security etc.
> 
> ...


I dont believe they didnt complain, i also dont believe that there was no pending action towards her.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I dont believe they didnt complain, i also dont believe that there was no pending action towards her.


Someone probably did complain (mummy middleton?) and she would probably had something on her file but hopefully they wouldnt have sacked her for it.

That's why these pranks arent funny. I dont care if someone is in the public eye, if you dont court it (unlike someone like Jordon etc), and even then if you do, you should be entitled to some privacy for things like that.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Someone probably did complain (mummy middleton?) and she would probably had something on her file but hopefully they wouldnt have sacked her for it.
> 
> That's why these pranks arent funny. I dont care if someone is in the public eye, if you dont court it (unlike someone like Jordon etc), and even then if you do, you should be entitled to some privacy for things like that.


I couldnt agree with you more!

They wouldnt have made it public what action was to be taken against her, you can just imagine how she could have been treated..possibly suspended without pay etc or not allowed to work if any royals were in. 
There is something thats gone on, no doubt about it!

The royals should have made sure that nothing happened to her as it wasnt her fault! I hope those radio dj's have learnt their lesson!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

dorrit said:


> Good enough reason to have a news blackout about the whole pregnacy..
> 
> To all those who buy the gossip mags and listen to this tripe being passed off at news this is the cost of your entertainment....


No, thats the unforeseen consequences of a prank that ended tragically. Nothing to do with gossip mags.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I couldnt agree with you more!
> 
> They wouldnt have made it public what action was to be taken against her, you can just imagine how she could have been treated..possibly suspended without pay etc or not allowed to work if any royals were in.
> There is something thats gone on, no doubt about it!
> ...


True. And lets be honest it was a breach in privacy, and usually there are things in place to stop that, but how many people would question it these days? You have people phoning up that make such a hassle if they dont get through - i wouldnt want to work in that sort of job.

I doubt the DJs have learnt their lesson, or the radio station for that matter.

Its the woman's family I feel sorry for.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I have literally just heard and am shocked!
> 
> *1. * They are all stuck up their own backsides if you ask me! So is she that up her own @rse that she couldnt see it was just a prank! Jesus shes up the stick got a bit of morning sickness not on deaths fookin door!
> I must say she looked alright coming out of hospital, i expected her to look like a bag of shite like ant 'normal' person with morning sickness...considering she has 'severe' morning sickness you wouldnt tell!
> ...


*1.* So you don't like the royal family but do you have to be so RUDE. I would love to to tell you what a think of your remakes but I would most likely be banned.

*2. *They didn't.

Buckingham Palace or St. James Palace never complained to the hospital about the prank call.

The only thing they did say was how well Kate was looked after.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

The lady who passed away didn't even give out the information apparently. She just forwarded the call to the ward nurse who spoke about Kate's condition so surely that nurse would be the one disciplined if any??

Either way, it's very sad it has come to this   xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> True. And lets be honest it was a breach in privacy, and usually there are things in place to stop that, but how many people would question it these days? You have people phoning up that make such a hassle if they dont get through - i wouldnt want to work in that sort of job.
> 
> I doubt the DJs have learnt their lesson, or the radio station for that matter.
> 
> Its the woman's family I feel sorry for.


Her family must be in pieces! My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

How absolutely tragic.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> *1.* So you don't like the royal family but do you have to be so RUDE. I would love to to tell you what a think of your remakes but I would most likely be banned.
> 
> *2. *They didn't.
> 
> ...


Fill your boots, quite frankly i couldnt care less!

No i dont like them and IF they have somehow done anything that would cause this woman to be distressed enough to take her own life then they should apologise publicly ..but IF they have they wont.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

harley bear said:


> I dont believe they didnt complain, i also dont believe that there was no pending action towards her.


Apparently St James's Palace said no complaint was made against the Hospital.

Also maybe it was totally unrelated, perhaps she had other things going on ? Who knows, such sad news


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

How tragic.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Her death could be completely unrelated to the prank call. People die every day. *Senses there will be many conspiracy theories regarding the royal family now*


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't really give a monkeys about this story up until I heard about this woman dying.

As regards Wills and Kate - I do understand why they were furious as their privacy had been invaded, which I don't think is right for anyone, celeb, royal or average person.

However, would their privacy have been invaded if there wasn't such a hullabaloo about the baby? I think not. It's a baby for goodness sake, there are plenty of them in the world.

I do think it's a shame this lady is dead *but* there is no evidence to suggest that she's dead because of this incident. It could be she already had problems and the press coverage of this sent her over the edge.

Had she not been involved in this 'scandal' rolleyes would it ever have reached national headlines? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I have literally just heard and am shocked!
> 
> They are all stuck up their own backsides if you ask me! So is she that up her own @rse that she couldnt see it was just a prank! Jesus shes up the stick got a bit of morning sickness not on deaths fookin door!
> I must say she looked alright coming out of hospital, i expected her to look like a bag of shite like ant 'normal' person with morning sickness...considering she has 'severe' morning sickness you wouldnt tell!
> ...


Hang on, I don`t think they could possibly have seen this coming.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> As regards Wills and Kate - I do understand why they were furious as their privacy had been invaded, which I don't think is right for anyone, celeb, royal or average person.
> 
> However, would their privacy have been invaded if there wasn't such a hullabaloo about the baby? I think not. It's a baby for goodness sake, there are plenty of them in the world.


Yeah its just they aren`t all destined to be the future monarch.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Yeah its just they aren`t all destined to be the future monarch.


Not my monarch, not my problem.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Sussexplumber said:


> Hang on, I don`t think they could possibly have seen this coming.


No they couldnt see it coming but IF they did complain then it should have been to the radio station and action being taken against them for what they did.

I hope it wasnt to do with the prank call and it was something else, either way a life has been wasted and its tragic.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

willa said:


> Apparently St James's Palace said no complaint was made against the Hospital.
> 
> Also maybe it was totally unrelated, perhaps she had other things going on ? Who knows, such sad news


Of course thats what has been said. But you can imagine what has been said behind closed doors.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Its just been on the news she was a mother of 2...those poor babies are now without a mother


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

So sad. Read about it on Sky News. I suppose she couldn't live with the embarrassment. Poor woman


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I just heard about the poor nurse, I heard that the royals pressed no charges against her.
The way BBC news went on about how sad it is I found slightly hypocritical, they make a big deal about the call the other day and even named the nurse involved - did they not think how humiliating it would be for her?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Fill your boots, quite frankly i couldnt care less! QUOTE]
> 
> For someone who couldn't careless you have a lot to say about it.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> I just heard about the poor nurse, I heard that the royals pressed no charges against her.
> The way BBC news went on about how sad it is I found slightly hypocritical, they make a big deal about the call the other day and even named the nurse involved - did they not think how humiliating it would be for her?


The nurse that died was a different nurse to the one who gave out the information.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> harley bear said:
> 
> 
> > Fill your boots, quite frankly i couldnt care less! QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't understand why the royals should apologise, they've not pursued charges against her, they've not in public shamed the hospital or the nurses involved.

I fail to see how this is their fault?

Maybe the woman was ashamed and already suffered with depression and this just pushed her over the edge, or maybe it's completely unrelated. 

It's all very sad but if this lady did kill herself because of what happened then the people who need to apologise is the radio hosts.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> The nurse that died was a different nurse to the one who gave out the information.


I think it was because her voice was recorded and broadcast round the world! It must have been so humiliating and she probably felt like she'd let the hospital down somehow. Such a shame as this kind of thing always dies down and becomes yesterday's news. If only she had confided in someone who could have supported her and told her that this whole fiasco could have happened to anyone. She should not have been made to feel like she was to blame.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Before I comment (again) I'm going to qualify this with the statement that I'm really not a royalist, I don't mind that they're there, I think they are quite amusing and entertaining at times, and find it funny how other countries seem to have monarchy envy. 

But, I really feel sorry for William and Kate, this is her first pregnancy, she's probably scared witless with the extra pressure piled on knowing everyone is watching and wanting to find out more, as has been proven. Absolutely petrified in case anything goes wrong because she's got the future king/queen in there, not just her own baby to worry about, although whether the monarchy will still be in existence is another question. They may well have had a bit of a go about the lapse in security allowing a stranger to access Kate's private details, I'd have been bl**dy furious if similar had happened to me as well. But now they're damned if they do, and damned if they don't, whatever their actions. I wish the press would b*gga off with the coverage of the pregnancy and let them get on with it without any more interference. I bet it's hit hard with William whose mother let's not forget, died because of the rabid press trying to get photographs of her.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> The nurse that died was a different nurse to the one who gave out the information.


It might have been but she was the one that put the call through to another nurse wasnt she?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

harley bear said:


> I have literally just heard and am shocked!
> 
> They are all stuck up their own backsides if you ask me! So is she that up her own @rse that she couldnt see it was just a prank! Jesus shes up the stick got a bit of morning sickness not on deaths fookin door!
> I must say she looked alright coming out of hospital, i expected her to look like a bag of shite like ant 'normal' person with morning sickness...considering she has 'severe' morning sickness you wouldnt tell!
> ...


Nice to see your still whinging on with the same stuck record despite todays tragic events...

Hope her family pursue getting charges against the DJ's that did it in the first place...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Before I comment (again) I'm going to qualify this with the statement that I'm really not a royalist, I don't mind that they're there, I think they are quite amusing and entertaining at times, and find it funny how other countries seem to have monarchy envy.
> 
> But, I really feel sorry for William and Kate, this is her first pregnancy, she's probably scared witless with the extra pressure piled on knowing everyone is watching and wanting to find out more, as has been proven. Absolutely petrified in case anything goes wrong because she's got the future king/queen in there, not just her own baby to worry about, although whether the monarchy will still be in existence is another question. They may well have had a bit of a go about the lapse in security allowing a stranger to access Kate's private details, I'd have been bl**dy furious if similar had happened to me as well. But now they're damned if they do, and damned if they don't, whatever their actions. I wish the press would b*gga off with the coverage of the pregnancy and let them get on with it without any more interference. I bet it's hit hard with William whose mother let's not forget, died because of the rabid press trying to get photographs of her.


The thing is is that not many details got passed on. They only said she hadn't retched today! It's not like they disclosed her weight and the babies sex etc.

It was intended as a joke, I doubt they really did it to gain any info, they most likely thought they would be hung up on as soon as they phoned, there was a point when they were being put through where they were in disbelief.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

To anything thinking this radio DJ has any moral fibre please take note of this:

http://www.thepunch.com.au/articles/kyle-sandilands-rape-scandal-is-it-time-he-was-sacked/

'RAPE crisis counsellors are already lining up to thump Kyle Sandilands after a teenage girl, live on his show this morning, revealed she had been raped when she was 12 - and then the host asked if that was the only time she had had sex.

You can listen to the audio here, but in summary, the girl was asked in a live lie detector test - in front of her mother - whether she had ever had sex. She started to cry, and then said: "I got raped when I was 12 years old."

Silence. Then this, from Sandilands: "Right ... is that the only experience you've had?" '

Classy guy.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> The thing is is that not many details got passed on. They only said she hadn't retched today! It's not like they disclosed her weight and the babies sex etc.
> 
> It was intended as a joke, I doubt they really did it to gain any info, they most likely thought they would be hung up on as soon as they phoned, there was a point when they were being put through where they were in disbelief.


The fact that anyone spoke to them at all in the belief it was the Queen and the Duke of Edinburgh absolutely astounds me! But from some of the posts on here, they (William and Kate) are pretty much guilty of hounding this woman to her death. I do genuinely feel sorry for the pair of them, they can't do right for doing wrong, and they have, from some of the posts, definitely had a go at this woman, even though she wasn't the woman who divulged any information to the radio station, and some have even said they demanded for action to be taken. I'd love to have such royal connections to be privy to this information, actually I wouldn't because I prefer living as a hermit in the middle of pretty much nowhere, and is possibly why I do feel sorry for them having to live under such scrutiny and be judged wrong no matter what they do.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I would think that she would have been in trouble at work whether the royals complained or not. What I did notice from the very short snippet I heard was that the nurse whose voice was heard was not a native English speaker. Therefore it would have been a lot more difficult for her to suss out that it wasn't the queen.
It is such a tragedy, I really pity her poor family. 
Also it must be very upsetting for Kate and William - I would be horrified in their position.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I have literally just heard and am shocked!
> 
> They are all stuck up their own backsides if you ask me! So is she that up her own @rse that she couldnt see it was just a prank! Jesus shes up the stick got a bit of morning sickness not on deaths fookin door!
> I must say she looked alright coming out of hospital, i expected her to look like a bag of shite like ant 'normal' person with morning sickness...considering she has 'severe' morning sickness you wouldnt tell!
> ...


It's not just "morning sickness" its called *Hyperemesis gravidarum*. Unless you have had that yourself then you cannot understand how delibitating it is. It can cause sever dehydration and other life threatening conditions.

Hyperemesis gravidarum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> It's not just "morning sickness" its called *Hyperemesis gravidarum*. Unless you have had that yourself then you cannot understand how delibitating it is. It can cause sever dehydration and other life threatening conditions.
> 
> Hyperemesis gravidarum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Not saying she hasnt got that but I have known people with it and they didnt recover fast and they looked like hell. Friday she was fine and then yesterday too so......


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Not saying hasnt got that but I have known people with it and they didnt recover fast and they looked like hell. Friday she was fine and then yesterday too so......


Don't forget that she has a whole team of beauticians and hairdressers on hand so she knew that when she stepped out of that hospital the media would be taking her pics etc so it made sense for her to look the picture of pregnancy bliss.... well sort of  The rest of us mere mortals aren't so fortunate and look like sh*t!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> It's not just "morning sickness" its called *Hyperemesis gravidarum*. Unless you have had that yourself then you cannot understand how delibitating it is. It can cause sever dehydration and other life threatening conditions.
> 
> Hyperemesis gravidarum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I have been extremely sick through all of my pregnancies, the first i was so ill i burst millions of blood vessels all over my face and had to go to a&e i was being sick round the clock and i was told i had to 'deal with it' as it was a part of pregnancy.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Not saying hasnt got that but I have known people with it and they didnt recover fast and they looked like hell. Friday she was fine and then yesterday too so......


When i had morning sickness i looked sooo ill for nearly 5 months no amount of make up would cover that drained look in my eyes and i could barely lift my head without throwing up never mind get ready and pose for a photo shoot.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Don't forget that she has a whole team of beauticians and hairdressers on hand so she knew that when she stepped out of that hospital the media would be taking her pics etc so it made sense for her to look the picture of pregnancy bliss.... well sort of  The rest of us mere mortals aren't so fortunate and look like sh*t!


Doesn't explain how she could play hockey on friday though, then this and now right as rain again.

If you are that ill no make up or hair style can cover it up.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I have been extremely sick through all of my pregnancies, the first i was so ill i burst millions of blood vessels all over my face and had to go to a&e i was being sick round the clock and i was told i had to 'deal with it' as it was a part of pregnancy.


That's so wrong!  Seriously! What is wrong with the docs these days! Get this..... I got to 10cm dilated with NO PAIN RELIEF because I was told that I was in early labour and to sit down and shut up!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Royal bashing is all very well but having seen at first hand all the 'Royal Envy' in other countries, I am happy and proud to have a Royal Family. The amount of revenue they engender is phenomenal. 

If we didn't have a royal family we would have a presidency, personally I'd rather have what we have now than some dreadful politician living the high life at the taxpayers expense.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> That's so wrong!  Seriously! What is wrong with the docs these days! Get this..... I got to 10cm dilated with NO PAIN RELIEF because I was told that I was in early labour and to sit down and shut up!


I was told that by a doctor when i wanted her to sign me off work so i could have a few days in bed to try and get over the worst of it, needless to say i got no sick note so i was back to working my normal 10 hour shifts.


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Who knows? Maybe it's just everyday morning sickness. 

If you've not experienced it then it can be a shock I think and it does make you feel quite unwell. As any acute nausea does really. 

Really sad news though. Poor nurse.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I was told that by a doctor when i wanted her to sign me off work so i could have a few days in bed to try and get over the worst of it, needless to say i got no sick note so i was back to working my normal 10 hour shifts.


Gosh! Sucks doesn't it! I got pre-eclampsia(with No 2) too so had to carry a canister of wee around with me all day! Imagine how embarrassing that was  Needless to say my days of being preggers are over now. Neither of my babies "played by the rules". No 1 was breech so I had to have a c-section and No 2 was stubborn as an ox (and still is) and had to have ventouse to pull her out lol!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

harley bear said:


> I have been extremely sick through all of my pregnancies, the first i was so ill i burst millions of blood vessels all over my face and had to go to a&e i was being sick round the clock and i was told i had to 'deal with it' as it was a part of pregnancy.





harley bear said:


> When i had morning sickness i looked sooo ill for nearly 5 months no amount of make up would cover that drained look in my eyes and i could barely lift my head without throwing up never mind get ready and pose for a photo shoot.





Iheartcats said:


> That's so wrong!  Seriously! What is wrong with the docs these days! Get this..... I got to 10cm dilated with NO PAIN RELIEF because I was told that I was in early labour and to sit down and shut up!





harley bear said:


> I was told that by a doctor when i wanted her to sign me off work so i could have a few days in bed to try and get over the worst of it, needless to say i got no sick note so i was back to working my normal 10 hour shifts.


These are all awful experiences and I do sympathise. I am sure that if you were paying for the finest doctors in the country and registered at one of the best private hospitals, you would have had quite a different experience. 
Kate's parents are millionaires anyway; if she hadn't married William she would probably have still received the same care, not just been shoved along to indifferent G.P.'s and understaffed maternity wards.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I was told that by a doctor when i wanted her to sign me off work so i could have a few days in bed to try and get over the worst of it, needless to say i got no sick note so i was back to working my normal 10 hour shifts.


Obviously not the same but I had a very severe bout of the norovirus where I was dehydrated and passing out. The receptionist screamed at me down the phone not to come in (I wasn't going to) and then finally a dr came on the phone but they refuse to see you.

I passed out 5 times in a day and they really didn't care less. I couldn't even hold water down.

But I was not carrying a royal baby.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

such a tragic waste of a life.

i don't understand the backlash against kate/the royals though. if anyone's to blame about the fuss around the pregnancy it's the media. if she hadn't been admitted to hospital then they certainly wouldn't have announced it until after the 12 weeks. and for all those whinging that she didn't look like she was at death's door when she left hospital - i'm willing to bet that if you knew that millions of people would be scrutinising the pictures of you for decades to come then you'd probably put a bit of slap on too. would people be happier if she'd vomited on the hospital steps


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

smiler84 said:


> such a tragic waste of a life.
> 
> i don't understand the backlash against kate/the royals though. if anyone's to blame about the fuss around the pregnancy it's the media. if she hadn't been admitted to hospital then they certainly wouldn't have announced it until after the 12 weeks. and for all those whinging that she didn't look like she was at death's door when she left hospital - i'm willing to bet that if you knew that millions of people would be scrutinising the pictures of you for decades to come then you'd probably put a bit of slap on too. would people be happier if she'd vomited on the hospital steps


There are ways to conceal things from the media if they really wanted. There have been in the past.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I had no idea the nurse was dead until I just read the rest of this thread!!

Even if the nurse was already suffering with mental health problems, this has surley pushed her over the edge! I hope the radio station and djs are feeling bad for their 'joke' now!!

Soo sad!!

I don't see how its the royals fault though.. As far as news etc is concerned, they haven't made a complaint? And I don't think its fair to say they have when we don't know that..


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> Gosh! Sucks doesn't it! I got pre-eclampsia(with No 2) too so had to carry a canister of wee around with me all day! Imagine how embarrassing that was  Needless to say my days of being preggers are over now. Neither of my babies "played by the rules". No 1 was breech so I had to have a c-section and No 2 was stubborn as an ox (and still is) and had to have ventouse to pull her out lol!


I was very lucky with all three of mine, horrific pregnancies but uneventfull births. 


Luz said:


> These are all awful experiences and I do sympathise. I am sure that if you were paying for the finest doctors in the country and registered at one of the best private hospitals, you would have had quite a different experience.
> Kate's parents are millionaires anyway; if she hadn't married William she would probably have still received the same care, not just been shoved along to indifferent G.P.'s and understaffed maternity wards.


Did she really need to be in hospital? They could quite easily have employed a nurse to administer the sickness treatment..there was no real need to be in hospital. This would have cut out nearly all the media attention if not all.



emmaviolet said:


> Obviously not the same but I had a very severe bout of the norovirus where I was dehydrated and passing out. The receptionist screamed at me down the phone not to come in (I wasn't going to) and then finally a dr came on the phone but they refuse to see you.
> 
> I passed out 5 times in a day and they really didn't care less. I couldn't even hold water down.
> 
> But I was not carrying a royal baby.


Thats terrible.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

harley bear said:


> I have been extremely sick through all of my pregnancies


So you haven't had it then?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Luz said:


> Royal bashing is all very well but having seen at first hand all the 'Royal Envy' in other countries, I am happy and proud to have a Royal Family. The amount of revenue they engender is phenomenal.
> 
> If we didn't have a royal family we would have a presidency, personally I'd rather have what we have now than some dreadful politician living the high life at the taxpayers expense.


How is this any different from what we have though? The PM and government still nick all our money and the Queen gets off tax-free! She has no legal right to run the country (as in make political decisions), she's a figurehead, nothing more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> and the Queen gets off tax-free


Care to explain some more?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Care to explain some more?


The Queen is exempt from tax.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The queen volutarily pays tax. More than they recieve in fact.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> The Queen is exempt from tax.


Yet she still pays it...............


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Luz said:


> Royal bashing is all very well but having seen at first hand all the 'Royal Envy' in other countries, I am happy and proud to have a Royal Family. The amount of revenue they engender is phenomenal.
> 
> If we didn't have a royal family we would have a presidency, personally I'd rather have what we have now than some dreadful politician living the high life at the taxpayers expense.


I'm kind of republican - would like to see the monarchy separated from our constitution. But they are human beings at the end of the day, and however much better healthcare and stylists they have to keep her looking good for the cameras, they will be having the same feelings about this pregnancy as anyone would.

It seems that the media learned nothing from Leveson, and after the PM's get out of jail free card last week, will carry on the feeding frenzy as bad, if not worse, than before.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> The queen volutarily pays tax. More than they recieve in fact.


Yeah, but it's voluntary. She should be made to pay tax like everyone else. I'm sorry, I really don't mean to offend but I really don't understand what's so great about the royal family. They fart and wipe their ar$es the same as everyone else.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

In pure financial terms they cost 40mil, pay 200mil in revenue, plus she pays income tax on her own earnings on a volutary basis. So wed actually be worse off without.



Plus we get the occassional bank holiday and some history/identity from it.


Also republican setups cost more... Afaik the US taxpayers pay for past and present presidents and their family til they die! Any americans her that can tell me if thats true?


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

i don't see what difference it makes whether she's paying voluntarily or not - at the end of the day the money's being paid! 

in fact doing it voluntarily impresses me more - i certainly wouldn't be paying my taxes if it was on a voluntary basis


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, it's great she's paying it but how many monarchs before her did? Not many I'd say. So that's hundreds of years of tax that could've been paid that hasn't.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Yeah, but it's voluntary. She should be made to pay tax like everyone else. I'm sorry, I really don't mean to offend but I really don't understand what's so great about the royal family. They fart and wipe their ar$es the same as everyone else.


No, silly, their farts smell of roses and someone else wipes their arses.:sneaky2:
You may feel like that till the day you die, but I felt like that at your age and years working abroad changed my opinion. I feel proud that we have something very few other countries have.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Luz said:


> No, silly, their farts smell of roses and someone else wipes their arses.:sneaky2:
> You may feel like that till the day you die, but I felt like that at your age and years working abroad changed my opinion. I feel proud that we have something very few other countries have.


I'm not English or British, therefore they're not my monarchy


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Yeah, it's great she's paying it but how many monarchs before her did? Not many I'd say. So that's hundreds of years of tax that could've been paid that hasn't.


i can't say that i've checked the tax accounts of my great great great great grandfather either. would it be my fault if he didn't pay his taxes?


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I'm not English or British, therefore they're not my monarchy


So it's just jealousy then! I knew it! 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

(just teasing!)


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

tax is small fry compared to the revenue they pay from their lands - a deal struck up for by George III (1760 - 1801) so at least theyv paid something for the last few hundred yrs.


I still rekon they are worth the 65p a year I personally pay (rather than the £2.60 id be paying if it wasnt for their 200mil).... If for nothing more than harry and phillip's comedy stylings...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Luz said:


> So it's just jealousy then! I knew it!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> (just teasing!)


rrr: 

My non-fandom of the monarchy is found in my Irish roots. Nothing against the people, I'm sure they're lovely once you get to know them but not a fan of the institution or what they represent.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

jon bda said:


> So you haven't had it then?


Go back and read all my post! I obviously was a hell of alot worse than she is/was whatever! I was so ill i could barely move without puking! I certainly was not running round a hockey pitch one day and 'severely ill' the next, then 2 days later looking like nothing had happened! I was ill for months and months on end!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> rrr:
> 
> My non-fandom of the monarchy is found in my Irish roots. Nothing against the people, I'm sure they're lovely once you get to know them but not a fan of the institution or what they represent.


I know the Irish and the Scots have been shafted repeatedly through the years. Incidentally I am really quite left wing in most respects and I hate the bloody aristocracy, and the silver spoon and old school tie brigade! It's a bit of a paradox that I support the Monarchy.

When I was in Spain Juan Carlos and Sophia came to the Uni I was at on a visit and I was front of the crowd and could have shook Spanish Queenie's hand if I hadn't been busy taking photos.

My pal, Alvaro, said he was anti-monarchy. I said JC was the best thing that had happened to Spain and look what happened last time they tried for a republic. A bloody civil war and a fascist dictator for 39 years!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Poor lady! If the suicide was related to the hoax call, then I hope those idiot djs/radio station feel really good about themselves

Pranks on tv/radio go too far sometimes imho.

I really don't see what the Royals have to do with this. They weren't involved and if they did complain to the hospital about breach of privacy, then I don't blame them one bit - there should be policies in place for ALL patients details to be kept private - royal or not!

As for the djs...........I don't think their prank was anything but disrespectful and childish. Hope they get sacked.......guessing their "sense of humour" might fail them in that situation:devil:


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Yeah, but it's voluntary. She should be made to pay tax like everyone else. I'm sorry, I really don't mean to offend but I really don't understand what's so great about the royal family. They fart and wipe their ar$es the same as everyone else.


What does it matter if its voluntry or not? At least shes paying it!

I for one, love the royal family. 
And this constant bashing them is getting old now  If you don't like them, don't comment.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

More likely a result of being splashed all over the worlds media and being hounded than through being told off at work, or through a complaint (she isnt the lady who gave the info out, just transferred the call!)

Very tragic outcome for the poor woman. She only answered the phone as the receptionist wasnt there!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

ginge2804 said:


> What does it matter if its voluntry or not? At least shes paying it!
> 
> I for one, love the royal family.
> And this constant bashing them is getting old now  If you don't like them, don't comment.


As I've already said, it's great _she's_ paying it. But did her father pay it? Did her grandfather? What about all the other monarchs? Regardless of how much tax she pays, there's still been hundreds of years where tax hasn't been paid where it should've. My point is what makes them so special that they shouldn't pay tax? They're a citizen of the country the same as everyone else, so should be subject to all the laws and regulations.

And I'm not bashing them, I'm saying I don't like the institution or what they represent. I'm perfectly entitled to my opinion, and to post that opinion on an open forum.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> As I've already said, it's great _she's_ paying it. But did her father pay it? Did her grandfather? What about all the other monarchs? Regardless of how much tax she pays, there's still been hundreds of years where tax hasn't been paid where it should've. My point is what makes them so special that they shouldn't pay tax? They're a citizen of the country the same as everyone else, so should be subject to all the laws and regulations.
> 
> And I'm not bashing them, I'm saying I don't like the institution or what they represent. I'm perfectly entitled to my opinion, and to post that opinion on an open forum.


Her father and grandfather didnt pay tax, they did however pay Revenue on their lands. So not like they paid nothing, in fact it outweighs the tax as far as im aware.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> Her father and grandfather didnt pay tax, they did however pay Revenue on their lands. So not like they paid nothing, in fact it outweighs the tax as far as im aware.


In which case fair enough, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> In which case fair enough, I wasn't aware of that.


An agreement made by George III (late 1700's) - they recieve a "wage" from the government, and pay revenue on their lands in return. This is what the 40mil out, 200mil back figures refer to.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> An agreement made by George III (late 1700's) - they recieve a "wage" from the government, and pay revenue on their lands in return. This is what the 40mil out, 200mil back figures refer to.


Aaaahh ok, makes sense. Still not a fan though.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Feel so sad for her Kids and husband - can't imagine what they must be feeling like, not helped by it being all over the news etc


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Aaaahh ok, makes sense. Still not a fan though.


In fairness he did it cos he was stupid and couldnt balance his money, so for him he worked out quids up.... It just didnt last long and soon enough the royals were payimg more than recieving. I think its still voluntary though so many generations could have pulled the plug on it ( not 100% on that)

Everyone is entitled to their opinions. I have mine, you have yours.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

My God what a thread.  I thought this was about a hoax telephone call ... I've read ALL the replies and quite frankly I think it's the best remedy to assist in a good night's sleep.:sosp:

Whether you are for or against the Royal family, whether you were constantly sick in your pregnancy or had what ever else people claim to have had, none of you are carrying a future King or Queen of this country, remember that! 

Did anyone really expect Kate to appear on the hospital steps looking as if she's been dragged through a hedge backwards? did anyone really expect her to be whisked out of a side door into an awaiting car?... Please, get real, wake up and smell the roses, this is our future Queen, whether you like her or not. Don't like her or the Royals? fine, no-one says you must, but be respectful of those who do like them, don't be rude or obnoxious and don't try and gain Brownie points as to who was sicker than whom during their pregnancies.....oh deary me.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I am really disgusted by some of the posts in this thread, I am not really bothered about the Royal family (although Harry's a bit of alright  ) but some of the things said not just on this thread but other threads about Kates pregnancy is quite vile. 

It's not about who's pregnancy's worse, who looks better after being ill, who paid what taxes generations ago ect this thread is about a lady who felt she had to kill herself because of what was one of the worst "pranks" I've ever seen. 

The Royals didn't complain about the hospital infact I do applaud them of how easy going they have been by this clear breach of privacy. Kate is pregnant with her first baby, she's clearly been very ill with not just your average "morning sickness", she's possibly stressed, worried and nervous about the upcoming months like most new mothers, but add 100times more pressure on top because of the media and fan's watching your every move. The poor girl must be climbing the walls, I know I would be.:001_unsure:

The Royals bring in alot of revenue from tourists and provide an respectable image of England, infact I would rather have them at our front than Cameron.

I see the Royal family as a good asset for the UK, they are very polite and respectable people and although I'm not a follower of them I am pleased for Kate and Will for their up coming baby.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

selfish selfish women leaving her kids without a mother just before christmas as well


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> .. this thread is about a lady who felt she had to kill herself because of what was one of the worst "pranks" I've ever seen.


But we don't actually know why she killed herself. That's has been no confirmation of that fact.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> selfish selfish women leaving her kids without a mother just before christmas as well


Sigh.

When you have had the experience of the world's media suddenly knowing your name, or of whatever kind of mental state leads to suicide, if that's what it was, then feel free to judge.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Sigh.
> 
> When you have had the experience of the world's media suddenly knowing your name, or of whatever kind of mental state leads to suicide, if that's what it was, then feel free to judge.


no, i shall judge right here and right now

suicide is selfish

end of


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> selfish selfish women leaving her kids without a mother just before christmas as well


OMG really?! Let's just ignore the fact the poor woman probably had some sort of breakdown for whatever the reason, and let's just focus on her being 'selfish'. Seeing as you don't have children, you couldn't possibly understand the pain a mother feels at leaving her children. Do you really think she would've gone into her suicide lightly (if indeed it was suicide, it hasn't yet been confirmed as such), bearing in mind she was leaving her two children?!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> selfish selfish women leaving her kids without a mother just before christmas as well


how callous can you actually get


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> OMG really?! Let's just ignore the fact the poor woman probably had some sort of breakdown for whatever the reason, and let's just focus on her being 'selfish'. Seeing as you don't have children, you couldn't possibly understand the pain a mother feels at leaving her children. Do you really think she would've gone into her suicide lightly (if indeed it was suicide, it hasn't yet been confirmed as such), bearing in mind she was leaving her two children?!


well she did it (if she indeed did kill herself)

doesnt matter if she went into it lightly or not, fact is she has left 2 children without a mother, that = selfish in my book


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> well she did it (if she indeed did kill herself)
> 
> doesnt matter if she went into it lightly or not, fact is she has left 2 children without a mother, that = selfish in my book


But do we know for a fact she did it? No, we don't. So please keep your ignorant judgements to yourself.

Furthermore, you have no idea what this woman was going through, therefore you cannot possibly judge. If someone gets to the point of feeling like they want to commit suicide, they should be helped, not judge. It's a very low place to be, you feel horribly alone and terribly hurt and afraid. Have a little more compassion and maturity.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> But do we know for a fact she did it? No, we don't. So please keep your ignorant judgements to yourself.
> 
> Furthermore, you have no idea what this woman was going through, therefore you cannot possibly judge. If someone gets to the point of feeling like they want to commit suicide, they should be helped, not judge. It's a very low place to be, you feel horribly alone and terribly hurt and afraid. Have a little more compassion and maturity.


yes yes thinking about themselves, selfish


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Must be nice to live in such a simple, black and white world, so uncomplicated, and sparing yourself the hassle of ever wondering how someone else might be feeling


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yes yes thinking about themselves, selfish


Have you ever been at the point where you want to top yourself? I can tell you for a fact there is nothing selfish about it, it is a horrible, horrible place to be and it's because of attitudes like yours that suicide is still a taboo.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Have you ever been at the point where you want to top yourself? I can tell you for a fact there is nothing selfish about it, it is a horrible, horrible place to be and it's because of attitudes like yours that suicide is still a taboo.


yes i have as it happens and then i thought of my family and realised it would be a disgusting thing to have to put them through then i thought of my OH who would be the one to find me and i couldnt put him through that


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no, i shall judge right here and right now
> 
> suicide is selfish
> 
> end of


Kin el, judge and jury all in one, I hope you never run into problems and need help, it will soon be christmas, lets turn everyone away from the inn

lucky you to be sure you will never be in the position


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yes i have as it happens and then i thought of my family and realised it would be a disgusting thing to have to put them through then i thought of my OH who would be the one to find me and i couldnt put him through that


sorry you were not at that point


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> sorry you were not at that point


dont tell me what point i was at

its not your place to


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yes i have as it happens and then i thought of my family and realised it would be a disgusting thing to have to put them through then i thought of my OH who would be the one to find me and i couldnt put him through that


Fair enough you've had thoughts, but to actually go through with it does take guts. It goes against the instinct we all have to cling to life. Suicide is not a disgusting thing to do, it's the final action of a desperate person and it needs to be understood, not ridiculed.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

How sad, we don't even know if this poor woman did commit suicide and yet she's being judged and called selfish. 

You should be ashamed.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Fair enough you've had thoughts, but to actually go through with it does take guts. It goes against the instinct we all have to cling to life. Suicide is not a disgusting thing to do, it's the final action of a desperate person and it needs to be understood, not ridiculed.


its a cowardly act

facing up to your problems takes guts

killing yourself and hurting those around you is the most selfish cowardly thing a person can do


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

My uncle committed suicide and left his wife and two sons behind. He was an incredibly intelligent man but crippled by mental illness. 

Maybe it seems selfish to some but I know that where ever my uncle is now he will be looking down on us wishing he could of found a way out of his pain without having to say goodbye to his family. 

No one wants to be mentally ill and no one wants to take their own life, their illness is what forces them.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> dont tell me what point i was at
> 
> its not your place to


It is not my place..nor is it your place to say that she was selfish for doing what she did....


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I am sorry , but what the hell has the Irish /scottish history have anything to do with this thread! Or the paying of tax be it historical or modern . The Royals pay their taxes one way or the other.

This is a lady who for whatever reason took her own life , I am so sorry for the family she has left behind....... but let's try and be realistic with this , we are all listening to the Media comments , none as yet that have been verified , as for William and Cathrine , complaining or the Royal household , i do not believe it . How do you think they feel hmmm , pretty shiitty i would think despite their standing . Bad press coverage , without substantial evidence leads to well , let's say vivid imaginations, also imo i thought Cathrine looked "washed out, knackered" on leaving the hospital, despite the make-up she was wearing .


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> It is not my place..nor is it your place to say that she was selfish for doing what she did....


i am entitled to have an opinion

you are not entitled to tell me what place i was at, you dont know me or what was going on at the time

you can have an opinion and say i dont think you were at that place but to say i wasnt at that place, no, not your place to say that


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i am entitled to have an opinion
> 
> you are not entitled to tell me what place i was at, you dont know me or what was going on at the time
> 
> you can have an opinion and say i dont think you were at that place but to say i wasnt at that place, no, not your place to say that


it's not your place to say that she was selfish either ...obv..you were not in the place she was ...and I hope to god you never go there....


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its a cowardly act
> 
> facing up to your problems takes guts
> 
> killing yourself and hurting those around you is the most selfish cowardly thing a person can do


Facing up to your problems does take guts, which is something not everybody has. It's not your place to judge this woman as selfish, you do not know her circumstances.



tincan said:


> I am sorry , but what the hell has the Irish /scottish history have anything to do with this thread! Or the paying of tax be it historical or modern . The Royals pay their taxes one way or the other.


I brought the Irish history in to put across my point more clearly - I'm not a fan of the royals but do think it was wrong of the DJs to play the 'prank' as nobody's privacy should be invaded. It was to put the point into context.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> you are not entitled to tell me what place i was at, you dont know me or what was going on at the time


then what gives you the right to think that about her. you dont know what she was going through, you dont know her, yet you call her selfish.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell you need to sit up and look at yourself .....because ..it's not nice


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Facing up to your problems does take guts, which is something not everybody has. It's not your place to judge this woman as selfish, you do not know her circumstances.
> 
> I brought the Irish history in to put across my point more clearly - I'm not a fan of the royals but do think it was wrong of the DJs to play the 'prank' as nobody's privacy should be invaded. It was to put the point into context.[/QUOTE......
> 
> RM i was'nt having a pop at you , i was just saying that those things are seperateto what this thread originally started as ....


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> selfish selfish women leaving her kids without a mother just before christmas as well


what a vile thing to say  I've just heard this story and it made me sick to the stomach. how awful that this poor lady felt so hurt by what happened that she ended her own life... prank or not someone has had their world ripped from under them and its in the public eye, her kids and family will be without her this xmas. have a bit more compassion, god help you if you ever reach the point you feel you cant go on.... how amazing it must be in your perfect little world  for some 'being selfish' as you put it is the only option they feel they have


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its a cowardly act
> 
> facing up to your problems takes guts
> 
> killing yourself and hurting those around you is the most selfish cowardly thing a person can do


actually it can take incredible courage to end your own life when the problems you have, and those you believe (rightly or wrongly) you are heaping on those around you, when the only way forward you can see is suicide and an end to the torment, consider someone ravaged by overwhelming debts who knows the debt will be dead when they are

give thanks for your charmed life past, present but most importantly, the future - which you seem sure holds no unseen horrors


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> it's not your place to say that she was selfish either ...obv..you were not in the place she was ...and I hope to god you never go there....


im entitled to voice my opinion


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> actually it can take incredible courage to end your own life when the problems you have, and those you believe (rightly or wrongly) you are heaping on those around you, when the only way forward you can see is suicide and an end to the torment, consider someone ravaged by overwhelming debts who knows the debt will be dead when they are
> 
> give thanks for your charmed life past, present but most importantly, the future - which you seem sure holds no unseen horrors


dont even get my started on people in debt

i think its doubly selfish to end your life because you're in debt that was your own fault in the first place


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> dont even get my started on people in debt
> 
> i think its doubly selfish to end your life because you're in debt that was your own fault in the first place


You are the epitome of someone with first world problems. :nonod: :nonod:

As regards debt, my mom was going out with a fella who turned out to be a con artist and dumped £5,000 of his debt on her house, we even had repo men knocking at the door. None of that was her fault, she was swindled.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I think it's all terribly sad about the nurse who has died. When I was a child my Grandfather committed suicide, he overdosed on my Grandmother's epilepsy pills and got into bed with her as normal after writing a suicide note. She woke in the morning with him dead in bed beside her . It was an extremely selfish act, he certainly wasn't thinking of those he left behind only himself. My Grandmother never recovered from the shock & her mental health suffered a great deal. My Dad & My Aunt had to live with the shame of their father's suicide and it still impacts on all our lives, even my daughter who was born many years after Grandfather did it.

I feel sorry for her children who are left without a mother, their lives will never be the same again poor kids 

I think it's a bit harsh to blame the DJs, they weren't to know that this was going to happen. They were inconsiderate and rude but they are hardly murderers.


Rabbitmonkee said:


> As I've already said, it's great _she's_ paying it. But did her father pay it? Did her grandfather? What about all the other monarchs? Regardless of how much tax she pays, there's still been hundreds of years where tax hasn't been paid where it should've. My point is what makes them so special that they shouldn't pay tax? *They're a citizen of the country the same as everyone else*, so should be subject to all the laws and regulations.
> 
> And I'm not bashing them, I'm saying I don't like the institution or what they represent. I'm perfectly entitled to my opinion, and to post that opinion on an open forum.


Sadly we are not Citizens, in the UK we are all subjects of the Queen


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I think it's all terribly sad about the nurse who has died. When I was a child my Grandfather committed suicide, he overdosed on my Grandmother's epilepsy pills and got into bed with her as normal after writing a suicide note. She woke in the morning with him dead in bed beside her . It was an extremely selfish act, he certainly wasn't thinking of those he left behind only himself. My Grandmother never recovered from the shock & her mental health suffered a great deal. My Dad & My Aunt had to live with the shame of their father's suicide and it still impacts on all our lives, even my daughter who was born many years after Grandfather did it.
> 
> I feel sorry for her children who are left without a mother, their lives will never be the same again poor kids
> 
> ...


I don't think they are murderers, but they clearly didnt think about the repercussions. They probably didnt think they would get through but must have known if they did it was likely to result in someone losing their job, at a time when everyone is struggling, and it was a stupid thing to do. Knowing the backlash they got through doing it as well and STILL be promoting it (until this lady killed herself) just shows the sort of people they are.

No-one seems to think how what they say/do affects others today and I think its part of what is making society so barbaric these days.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> dont even get my started on people in debt
> 
> i think its doubly selfish to end your life because you're in debt that was your own fault in the first place


I think its fair to say, with all due respect, you are a very miserable and aggressive person. You never have anything nice to say about anything.

You keep thinking people are selfish etc. I think I would rather show some compassion to my fellow man. Whilst I may not understand suicide I would not be so rude as to say these things about someone, especially when I dont know their circumstances and state of mind.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

This is sad, wasnt expecting this, but for her to kill herself theres more to it then what the media wants to put in print for a sale. Obviously the prank was a trigger but if it wasnt that, it would have been the stress of xmas, or the next big bill, she was gonna do it anyway if she was that close. Its brutal to put the blame of someones suicide on someone else no matter what they said, it wasnt malicious wasnt even to her, her state of mind was already in a bad place.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> selfish selfish women leaving her kids without a mother just before christmas as well


yea its selfish, but having lost a brother to suicide, and nearly being there myself a few times, you cant point the finger, you dont know how dark and alone that state of mind gets. I do. Sad for her kids tho.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its a cowardly act
> 
> facing up to your problems takes guts
> 
> killing yourself and hurting those around you is the most selfish cowardly thing a person can do


My brother was no coward, he was a broken man, In his mind he had no way out no solution, you dont seem to care that half the members here have been directly affected by suicide, while sprouting off your ignorance.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

The two DJ's have now said they're sorry, and the CE has said as far as he's aware no laws have been broken. Nice, it has now become an @rse covering exercise on their part. 

Whether any laws have been broken or not, what ever happened to the laws of common decency.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

BeyondReach said:


> My brother was no coward, he was a broken man, In his mind he had no way out no solution, you dont seem to care that half the members here have been directly affected by suicide, while sprouting off your ignorance.


It takes a very strong person to end their own life imo, its not exactly an easy thing to do. No person who commits suicide is a coward...mentally ill maybe, but no coward.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> It takes a very strong person to end their own life imo, its not exactly an easy thing to do. No person who commits suicide is a coward...mentally ill maybe, but no coward.


I agree to a point, its a shattered person, one thats so far into the pit of despair, and emptyness inside, that even fear of death wont stop them, In a way I am a coward, I had the nagging, stubborn will to live and defy death ( im petrified of dying) that kept me crawling on my knees (very much alone) out of it, even now I have to watch for the signs, I still get very low some days.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its a cowardly act
> 
> facing up to your problems takes guts
> 
> killing yourself and hurting those around you is the most selfish cowardly thing a person can do


*Your attitude stinks.Have you ever taken a step back and looked at yourself?
If you haven't it's about time you did.
Taking your own life is far from a cowardly act.
*


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its a cowardly act
> 
> facing up to your problems takes guts
> 
> killing yourself and hurting those around you is the most selfish cowardly thing a person can do


I think you need to get your head out your arse love. it aint a hat!

You must sit sucking lemons all day because ive never seen you post a positive comment to a thread.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Your attitude stinks.Have you ever taken a step back and looked at yourself?
> If you haven't it's about time you did.
> Taking your own life is far from a cowardly act.
> *


Janice, don't even respond to this coward, she hides behind her computer keyboard spouting anything she knows will get a reaction xx rise above it, she has probably been banned from these forums on numerous occasions and is bitter, she says the things she does to grab attention and cause as much hurt as she can - can't remember the nick name of that person, probably because she had so many lol x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its a cowardly act
> 
> facing up to your problems takes guts
> 
> killing yourself and hurting those around you is the most selfish cowardly thing a person can do


What an incredibly insensitive thing to say and I hope you are never in the position when you are that low that taking your life seems the only option.

I'll leave it there, I had a longer rant but just deleted it as your opinion will only change through experience not people on a forum telling you. Just be more sensitive please.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> What an incredibly insensitive thing to say and I hope you are never in the position when you are that low that taking your life seems the only option.
> 
> I'll leave it there, I had a longer rant but just deleted it as your opinion will only change through experience not people on a forum telling you. Just be more sensitive please.


Just notice how all the topics Tink posts on end up about her, don't give her anymore attention Emma x x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Whilst I appreciate that the pranksters ultimately aren't responsible as such, people do need to think more about the repercussions of their actions. Nobody knows what is going on in someone elses head and if they had of just thought it through a bit more and rather than just presuming that they wouldn't get through they would have realized that at the very least, they would have been putting someones livelihood at risk. Personally, I don't think that's a very nice thing to do.

I wonder what would have happened to them if they were well known DJ's in the UK.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> selfish selfish women leaving her kids without a mother just before christmas as well


Sorry! but you are the most heartless person,cant make up my mind if it is just for the attention or out of ignorance


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

that poor lady. Who knows what else might have been going on in her life?, maybe the fact that a couple of DJs pulled a 'prank' that could lose someone their job and potentially destroy their life was the last straw for her.
I hope they are both ruined in the entertainment industry TBH....its only fair that if you deliberately ruin someone elses life yours should be ruined in returned....might make others use their brains before they attempt this kind of thing.:yesnod:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Changes said:


> Janice, don't even respond to this coward, she hides behind her computer keyboard spouting anything she knows will get a reaction xx rise above it, she has probably been banned from these forums on numerous occasions and is bitter, she says the things she does to grab attention and cause as much hurt as she can - can't remember the nick name of that person, probably because she had so many lol x


ive never been banned from here, only even had this username

and if you look ive been a member here since 2008


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its a cowardly act
> 
> facing up to your problems takes guts
> 
> killing yourself and hurting those around you is the most selfish cowardly thing a person can do


You are so full of s**t i can smell it from here...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> You are so full of s**t i can smell it from here...


i stand by my opinion


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

jon bda said:


> You are so full of s**t i can smell it from here...


Wow, you see so much from googling usernames.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

8tansox said:


> My God what a thread.  I thought this was about a hoax telephone call ... I've read ALL the replies and quite frankly I think it's the best remedy to assist in a good night's sleep.:sosp:
> 
> Whether you are for or against the Royal family, whether you were constantly sick in your pregnancy or had what ever else people claim to have had, none of you are carrying a future King or Queen of this country, remember that!
> 
> Did anyone really expect Kate to appear on the hospital steps looking as if she's been dragged through a hedge backwards? did anyone really expect her to be whisked out of a side door into an awaiting car?... Please, get real, wake up and smell the roses, this is our future Queen, whether you like her or not. Don't like her or the Royals? fine, no-one says you must, but be respectful of those who do like them, don't be rude or obnoxious and don't try and gain Brownie points as to who was sicker than whom during their pregnancies.....oh deary me.


Very, very, very well said! This thread has been utterly pathetic. Sorry but I don't give a toss if harleybear was sicker than Kate..... have you been with her while she was in hospital? I am intrigued to know how you are so sure that you were sicker than her? And as for not receiving the quality of care she did - sour grapes maybe? Unfortunately we mere mortals can't afford the care she has been getting and I am sure it is a damn sight better than our NHS rubbish. Not her fault, i'm sure if you had the money then you would have gone to a top private hospital too? Unfortunately some are better off than others, and it's those who are better off that get the best of everything, that's just life - whether we like it or not.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> dont tell me what point i was at
> 
> its not your place to


You are getting very boring now :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:

Personally I think it is a massive shame what has happened. The nurse may have had a lot more going on in her life - maybe she was going through relationship problems, family problems or money problems? I am sure this was probably just the straw that broke the camels back. I also don't know that I believe she wasn't getting any sort of discipline from the hospital, but that is something we will never know. I don't however, think that the Palace had complained. Her suicide was more than likely just a culmination of issues in her life that she could see no way out of. I feel sorry for her - what must have been going through her head when that story broke?

I for one hope those radio DJ's are absolutely ASHAMED of themselves. Yes, they weren't to know what was going to happen, but they should NOT have been interfering with a member of the Royal Family while she was ill in hospital. Ridiculous and I hope they lose their pathetic jobs.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> Very, very, very well said! This thread has been utterly pathetic. Sorry but I don't give a toss if harleybear was sicker than Kate..... have you been with her while she was in hospital? I am intrigued to know how you are so sure that you were sicker than her? And as for not receiving the quality of care she did - sour grapes maybe? Unfortunately we mere mortals can't afford the care she has been getting and I am sure it is a damn sight better than our NHS rubbish. Not her fault, i'm sure if you had the money then you would have gone to a top private hospital too? Unfortunately some are better off than others, and it's those who are better off that get the best of everything, that's just life - whether we like it or not.


I dont give a shite if she was sicker than me..i know for a fact if she was really so ill then she wouldnt be standing on show waving to the public after a couple of days...shes a drama 'queen' imo :sneaky2: :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

harley bear said:


> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah me blah blah blah blah royals blah blah blah blah taxes blah blah blah blah shes better looking than me blah blah blah blah...


I rest my case!!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

jon bda said:


> I rest my case!!!


Oh john get a life ffs! Come back to me when you have had ms for months on end round the clock and then you come and tell me if you think she really had it! Oh i forgot you cant, you know precisely fook all but what you have been told..I rest my case!

Typical man harps on about shite he knows nothing about :dita:

I rest my case


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Wow, you see so much from googling usernames.


Why on earth did i have to look :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> My brother was no coward, he was a broken man, In his mind he had no way out no solution, you dont seem to care that *half the members here have been directly affected by suicide, *while sprouting off your ignorance.


I feel desperately sorry for anyone how feels the only way out is suicide.

But we have been on the other side of suicide and I know many others who have suffered as well.

Why do people have to throw themselves in front of trains, not only do they destroy their own families but they destroy the trains driver life as well they never get over it.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Re: Kate/morning sickness
She has the luxury of private hospitals.... if i was feeling grotty and had the option to go get decent treatment for it, i certainly would.


Hell, i used a private hospital to have an op on my nose to improve breathing when the NHS wouldnt provide it... Cos I could! Im lucky enough to get cover through work, so im pretty sure if I had teh option for morning sickness I would too 

Dont see why its a big deal tbh.

Re: the nurse

Its tragic, im sure she must have had other underlying issues for this outcome! But the media circus certainly wouldnt help. You cant attribute feelings like selfishness to someone that would take their own life, because that insinuates they are in the state of mind to process logical thoughts when they are not - they have a mental illness which affects thought processes and logical trains of thought. It must be truly debilitating, I have been depressed but never to the point I would actually end it - I was never so far gone as to lose all logical thought and lose sight of those around me, I cant imagine how bad it must be for those who do.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Why on earth did i have to look :yikes: :yikes:


lol as i said in a diff thread, usernames are used by loads of people, not just one person, prolly not even her .


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Oh john get a life ffs! Come back to me when you have had ms for months on end round the clock and then you come and tell me if you think she really had it! Oh i forgot you cant, you know precisely fook all but what you have been told..I rest my case!
> 
> Typical man harps on about shite he knows nothing about :dita:
> 
> I rest my case


Don't think she complained about MS did she?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I dont give a shite if she was sicker than me..i know for a fact if she was really so ill then she wouldnt be standing on show waving to the public after a couple of days...shes a drama 'queen' imo :sneaky2: :ihih:


hahah well you seem to be bragging quite a lot about being 'sicker' than her, we must all be very much mistaken!! And do you really think she would go to hospital of her own accord, leading to the very early release of the news of her pregnancy for no apparent reason? Your average couple don't even tell their friends and non-immediate family before the 12 week mark, never mind telling the entire world!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Why on earth did i have to look :yikes: :yikes:


I made that mistake. Know a bit too much about her now.

All I can say is that she's been banned from multiple forums for her nasty attitude so people ignore her and don't rise to her.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> hahah well you seem to be bragging quite a lot about being 'sicker' than her, we must all be very much mistaken!! And do you really think she would go to hospital of her own accord, leading to the very early release of the news of her pregnancy for no apparent reason? Your average couple don't even tell their friends and non-immediate family before the 12 week mark, never mind telling the entire world!


Well, let me see...i have experienced severe morning sickness so imo i dont think she was as ill as she was making out! If she was that sick them wtf was she playing hockey the day before?! 
Im not going to say i dont believe it and not mention what i had to back up why i think its all ott am i?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

harley bear said:


> i *KNOW* she wasn't as ill as she was making out!


Lets just cut to the chase, who have you got on the inside???


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Lets just cut to the chase, I know im a knob head and keep trying to change peoples posts to my advantage, you see im challenged and cant help it.


Well john that explains alot!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Well, let me see...i have experienced severe morning sickness so imo i dont think she was as ill as she was making out! If she was that sick them wtf was she playing hockey the day before?!
> Im not going to say i dont believe it and not mention what i had to back up why i think its all ott am i?


So that makes you the expert does it? Quite a few women on here have said they suffered with severe morning sickness, they have all been sympathetic about it though, how would you feel if someone on here said that you were making it up and that you weren't as sick as you were making out to be?

Perhaps you are correct and maybe she was being OTT (although personally I can't see it myself) but she is carrying our future monarch and whether you like or agree with the Royals or not, it is probably one of the most 'important' pregnancies in years, I would fully expect her to go to hospital at the slightest thing and I think the Palace would too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Well john that explains alot!


I think you might find you spelt my name wrong there...correct spelling is to the left by the little picture, which is <that< way in case l & r isn't written on your shoes...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Wow, you see so much from googling usernames.


Ah I see. Quite a famous internet troll it would appear!!

What on earth is the point?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Ah I see. Quite a famous internet troll it would appear!!
> 
> What on earth is the point?


I wonder if she'll give us her autograph


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

jon bda said:


> I think you might find you spelt my name wrong there...correct spelling is to the left above the little picture, which is <that< way in case l & r isn't written on your shoes...


:dita: You see 'jon' as there are 2 ways to spell john, and my brother is called john, its just a habit to type john!

:dita:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

harley bear said:


> :dita: You see 'jon' as there are 2 ways to spell john, and my brother is called john, its just a habit to type john!
> 
> :dita:


Don't forget, it should be a big *J* as well...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Don't forget, it should be a big *J* as well...


Practice what you preach 'jon bda'.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Ah I see. Quite a famous internet troll it would appear!!
> 
> What on earth is the point?


Maybe she's bored?

I mean, men's health forums and how do you get banned from Cosmo? 

There was me thinking forums were for exchange of opinions, advice and making friends.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Practice what you preach 'jon bda'.


Yeah, but you know my actual name is Jon, so being polite...ah well...

So anyway, who do you know close to the (despised) Royal family that enlightens you with all this insider infomation about Kate and her illness then?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Yeah, but you know my actual name is Jon, so being polite...ah well...


And when have you EVER given me any reason to want to be polite to you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

harley bear said:


> And when have you EVER given me any reason to want to be polite to you?


Don't care at all if your polite to me really...still would love to know where you get your inside knowledge of whats going on with the Royals though...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Don't care at all if your polite to me really...


Well why bring it up then?

Oh and it is annoying isnt it when people edit the post that you originally wrote :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Well why bring it up then?
> 
> Oh and it is annoying isnt it when people edit the post that you originally wrote :ihih:


So i'll take that as you don't have a proper answer then?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Can we put our toys away now please children?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

jon bda said:


> So i'll take that as you don't have a proper answer then?


Thats the f*ck is the point in answering you when you are only going to change my post anyway?

So go open another can and help your wife with her homework.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Or maybe not...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Can we put our toys away now please children?


May be they should go and sit on the naughty step.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Thats the f*ck is the point in answering you when you are only going to change my post anyway?
> 
> So go open another can and help your wife with her homework.


Bad grammar but i still want to know where all the hate for the Royals comes from? I couldn't gives two ***** about what you think about my and i family but i would like to know why you constantly spout the same old same old over and over again...


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

[Pops in to read the thread having just opened a bottle of wine after a day's decorating, and runs like hell away from it in case she gets implicated in another late night "must be the booze" thread....National Lampoon's on telly, much more fun]


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

myshkin said:


> [Pops in to read the thread having just opened a bottle of wine after a day's decorating, and runs like hell away from it in case she gets implicated in another late night "must be the booze" thread....National Lampoon's on telly, much more fun]


Damn it woman...what channel?!?!?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> selfish selfish women leaving her kids without a mother just before christmas as well


Wow, in one post you've managed to show how little you know about mental illness, what a thoroughly nasty, spiteful thing to say


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Damn it woman...what channel?!?!?!


On Sky download, sorry.....we got a tree today (can't decorate it yet as house is a mess due to kitchen renovation, but getting all giddy about next week when we can start Christmas), so just started feeling proper Christmassy. Watching It's a Wonderful Life Now 

Waaaay off topic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

myshkin said:


> On Sky download, sorry.....we got a tree today (can't decorate it yet as house is a mess due to kitchen renovation, but getting all giddy about next week when we can start Christmas), so just started feeling proper Christmassy. Watching It's a Wonderful Life Now
> 
> Waaaay off topic!


When its Scrooged i demand early notice dag nam it!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jon bda said:


> When its Scrooged i demand early notice dag nam it!!!


Ooh I love that film, haven't seen it for years


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am really sorry about the outcome of this prank...c'mon..why to criticise this poor nurse so much?..noone died?..and she is a nurse not a PR executive...so , so tragic...

it was just a prank!!! not terrorist attack for *** sake!
and now they crisicise and blame those who pranked...
Please !!!STOP!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> and now they crisicise and blame those who pranked...
> Please !!!STOP!!!


what bugs me is that they coerced this nurse to giving out priveleged information....they must of known this was a sackable offense and yet they did it anyway.
for a joke.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> I am really sorry about the outcome of this prank...c'mon..why to criticise this poor nurse so much?..noone died?..and she is a nurse not a PR executive...so , so tragic...
> 
> it was just a prank!!! not terrorist attack for *** sake!
> and now they crisicise and blame those who pranked...
> Please !!!STOP!!!


What swear word can you spell with three *** letters?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

myshkin said:


> [Pops in to read the thread having just opened a bottle of wine after a day's decorating, and runs like hell away from it in case she gets implicated in another late night "must be the booze" thread....National Lampoon's on telly, much more fun]


.......

Chicken Sh-t lol


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

jon bda said:


> What swear word can you spell with three *** letters?


Tit...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Cromford said:


> Tit...


Enough about you, lets try and make a proper swear word!!!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> dont even get my started on people in debt
> 
> i think its doubly selfish to end your life because you're in debt that was your own fault in the first place


What a wonderful world you must live in, no debt, no depression, no mental illness


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> What a wonderful world you must live in, no debt, no depression, no mental illness


No sex... according to google lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Changes said:


> No sex... according to google lol


That explains her bad attitude then


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Changes said:


> No sex... according to google lol





Tigerneko said:


> That explains her bad attitude then


ooops! folks really should be careful what they put up on internet forums


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Don't care at all if your polite to me really...still would love to know where you get your inside knowledge of whats going on with the Royals though...


and me .............


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

diablo said:


> ooops! folks really should be careful what they put up on internet forums


When I read it, it made me shudder a little :nonod:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> That explains her bad attitude then


and why shes been turned down for fostering pet rats.... :ihih:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> and why shes been turned down for fostering pet rats.... :ihih:


Oh that is so cruel! 

plus I nearly wet myself!


----------

